# Finding the correct Internet package



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm trying to help someone to find the correct package for his Internet use and not having much luck.

His needs are a basic mobile phone service, i.e. he needs to make and receive calls and possibly the occasional SMS. The main stumbling block is his use of the Internet as he does view a lot of videos using his laptop, so ideally would require unlimited data. There is no requirement for either TV or landline.

The only suppliers in his area are Vodafone and MEO but I cannot find any suitable package on there. I am beginning to think that the best deal will be one with TV and landline despite the fact that he will not use them.

Does anyone have any other suggestions please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm told that all wireless packages are capped now but Meo do offer at least fibre & possibly ADSL packages that are internet & landline only.......... but that'll vary by area. 

We have a Meo package of unlimited fibre optic & landline where we pay about €30 per month. 

They promised us 1oo Mbps & that's about what we get.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> I'm trying to help someone to find the correct package for his Internet use and not having much luck.
> 
> His needs are a basic mobile phone service, i.e. he needs to make and receive calls and possibly the occasional SMS. The main stumbling block is his use of the Internet as he does view a lot of videos using his laptop, so ideally would require unlimited data. There is no requirement for either TV or landline.
> 
> ...


Are you familiar with Uzo?

https://www.uzo.pt/pt/pagina.uzo

Its a prepaid service run by Meo. One of their monthly data plans might suit your friend.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Naaling said:


> Are you familiar with Uzo?
> 
> https://www.uzo.pt/pt/pagina.uzo
> 
> Its a prepaid service run by Meo. One of their monthly data plans might suit your friend.


Thanks for the heads up Naaling but it will not be enough data for him. He is a very heavy user. 

There's a coincidence. You show as originating from Aus and he is flying in from Tas on Sunday. He's a Brit but been living in Aus for many years now.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> Thanks for the heads up Naaling but it will not be enough data for him. He is a very heavy user.
> 
> There's a coincidence. You show as originating from Aus and he is flying in from Tas on Sunday. He's a Brit but been living in Aus for many years now.


Your friend's story is similar to mine.


----------

